# Tier in der Wildblumenwiese



## Tomy26 (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo
Das wir Igel im Garten haben wusten wir, da wir die letzten beiden Jahre je einen ( kleiner 400 Grann ) Überwintert haben. Beide liefen morgens bei Wintertemperaturen durch den Garten.

Zur Zeit haben wir 7 gezählt
- 1 ganz kleiner geschätzt < 200 Gramm
- 2 kleine ca 300 Gramm
- 3 mittelgroße  ca 800 Gramm
-1 ganz großen > 1000 Gramm

Sie kommen jeden Abend zur Futterstellen, normalerweise einer nach dem anderen aber die Tage war Hochbetrieb.
Als Info von der Igelstation, auch Igel leiden unter dem Insektenmangel darum kann man das ganze Jahr eine Futterstelle einrichten. Wünschenwert ist ein Futterhaus für Igel. ( muss ich noch bauen)

- Katzentrockenfutter ( Huhn )
- nur Wasser 
  5 auf einen Streich
  getrunken wird dann auch mal am Teich
  die sind sich einig
   und Futterneid gibt es auch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2018)

Hi Frank,

unsere 2 "dicken" Igel im Garten kommen meißt abwechselnd an den Futterteller. Treffen sich da beide doch mal gibts immer ein ziemliches gefauche zwischen den beiden und unser Cocker will dann immer den Streit schlichten

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Juli 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das wir Igel im Garten haben wusten wir, da wir die letzten beiden Jahre je einen ( kleiner 400 Grann ) Überwintert haben. Beide liefen morgens bei Wintertemperaturen durch den Garten.
> 
> Zur Zeit haben wir 7 gezählt
> ...


Hallo, zum Knuddeln, Deine Igel, wenn sie nur nicht so pieken würden!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tomy26 (30. Juli 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> nicht so pieken würden



Ja das mit dem picken ist nicht so schön. Dafür sind Bauch und Ohren kuschelig weich, kennen wir noch von unseren Wintergästen. Einer war so krank das sie dauern behandelt werden musste und zum Frühjahr dann richtig Zahm war. Aber dann auch gesund und mir 1200 Gramm schon fast zu schwer für eine Igelmädchen. Gefunden hatten wir sie Neujahr mit 320 Gramm.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Juli 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo, zum Knuddeln, Igel, wenn sie nur nicht so pieken würden!
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



sehr unangehm wenn Mann nachts beim pennen auf der Wiese auf einmal einen neben sich rumlungernd hat. Ist besser als ein Wecker

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2018)

das ist bei unseren Igeln der Lieblingsplatz

die Schale mit dem Vogelfutter, denn da liegen ja immer so schöne kalorienreiche Meisenknödel drin. Der "dicke" hier hat schon genug auf den Rippen um auch einen Jahrhundertwinter zu verpennen


----------



## Anja W. (13. Nov. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

was machen Eure Igel? 
Bis auf Einen, der aber nur noch selten kommt, sind alle weg. Aber Winterschlaf?  Dafür ist es eigentlich noch viel zu früh und viel zu warm!

In der direkten Nachbarschaft wurde ein verwilderter Garten "gerodet" und das Haus völlig auf den Kopf gestellt. Ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl, dass sich die meisten unserer Igel da tagsüber aufgehalten haben. Unsere beiden Spatzentrupps haben sich auch deutlich reduziert, seit dort "ihr" 4m-hohes Ilex-__ Efeu-Getrüpp verschwunden ist. 

Wir leben zwar auf dem Dorf, aber ringsrum gibt es nur sehr ordentliche Gärten. Da kann ich mit meinen 20m² nicht gegenarbeiten.   Ist echt traurig "arm" geworden hier.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Ichthyosaura (13. Nov. 2018)

Hallo miteinander!

Igel gibts bei mir im Garten auch, aber auch hier hab ich schon seit gut einer Woche keinen mehr zu sehen bekommen.
Normalerweise sind sie immer gekommen, um sich ihr Futter abzuholen, aber ..... Ich find es auch noch viel zu warm für 
echte Winterruhe, aber die werden schon wissen, was sie tun.

...junge Igel und Mutter.....
      


    

...auch um leere Näpfe wird schon mal gerangelt...
   

...selbst die Katze wollte es erst nicht glauben.....


----------



## Tomy26 (13. Nov. 2018)

Hallo

Ja bei uns sind es auch weniger geworden und sie kommen auch nicht mehr regelmäßig an die Futterstellen.
Nur noch so alle 2-3 Tage.
Wir haben im Garten eine Futterstelle und 3 Igelhäuser aufgebaut.
Mindestens 2 der 3 Häuser sind bezogen, ich hoffe natürlich von Igeln. Eines kann man nicht mehr sehen da es zugewachsen ist.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bau bzw als sie gerade fertig waren.
Alle paar Tage sieht der Eingangsbereich anders aus.


----------



## Anja W. (13. Nov. 2018)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Die Jahre zuvor waren sie deutlich länger unterwegs, obwohl es schon kälter war. 

Frank, Deine Igelhäuser sind klasse. Was hast Du als Dach genommen? Ich habe 2 Schwegler-Kuppeln. Die eine war Anfang Oktober auf jeden Fall von einem Igel bewohnt. Die Andere habe ich noch schnell gekauft, als ich gesehen habe, was mit dem Nachbargarten passiert ist. Da ist kein Igel mehr eingezogen. War wohl zu spät. Die Igelhäuser stehen jeweils in den (Mini-)"Garten"-Ecken unter der Hecke. Mehr bekomme ich hier definitiv nicht unter.  

Über das Futter, was nicht gefressen wird, freut sich der Eichelhäher
  

und das Rotkelchen
  

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Tomy26 (13. Nov. 2018)

Hallo Anja
Für zwei Häuser hatte ich noch ein Stück Blech über und das dritte hat eine Kunststoffplatte als Dach bekommen.
Die Wände sind aus KS-Stein und die Füllung im Haus sollte aus Buchen oder Eichenlaub sein das verfault nicht so schnell.
Das ganze Haus habe ich dann mit geschräddertem __ Schilf abgedeckt so das man es nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Anja W. (14. Nov. 2018)

Mit Buchenlaub sind meine Häuser auch gefüllt.

Letzte Nacht:
  
  

Also beides sieh nicht wirklich nach Igel aus 

Diese Katze kenne ich auch noch nicht. Die üblichen Verdächtigen kommen nicht mehr, seit ich es ihnen mit der Schnur unbequem gemacht habe.

Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich Euch
Anja


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Nov. 2018)

Melde mich auch als Igelfütterer .. 
Haben immer 2 Schalen draußen stehen. Igel können wir per Überwachungskamera sehen bzw. beobachten.


----------



## Tomy26 (14. Nov. 2018)

Den ganzen Sommer hatten wir auch 2 Schalen aufgesttellt.

Was füttert ihr ?
Wir nehmen Katzentrockenfutter Sorte Huhn.

Für den Winter haben wir ein Futterhaus bei der Igelhilfe in Krefeld geholt.
2 Eingänge von 12 x12 cm damit nichts anderes rein kommt.
Boden und Dach sind eine Kunststoffplatte und der Boden wird mit Zeitung ausgelegt
       

@Anja W. Süße Igel lol


----------



## Anja W. (14. Nov. 2018)

Ich füttere Trockenigelfutter von Vitakraft, gemischt mit Katzennassfutter (Rind) oder gekochtem Ei oder gekochten Hühnerherzen, je nach dem. Gekochte Eier kommen gut an, die von der Igelhilfe empfohlenen Rühreier dagegen nur bei den Spatzen am nächsten Tag.

Nur Trockenfutter kann ich nicht einsetzen, da immer welche darunter sind, die zuwenig trinken.

Frank, hast Du denn noch so kleine Igel, dass Du im Winter weiterfüttern musst? Ich bin mir übrigens bezüglich des Bodens Deines Hauses nicht so sicher, wie die Igel den finden. Also draußen, meine ich. Drinnen ist Zeitung erste Wahl bei den kleinen Schei*ern, klar, aber draußen mögen sie wohl eher natürlichen Untergrund oder Terrassenboden.
Mein Versuch mit Zeitung unter dem Napf kam jedenfalls nicht gut an. Bei der Schweglerkuppel ist auch erst ein Igel eingezogen, nachdem ich den "tollen" Isolierboden aus Faserbeton entfernt habe.

Viele Grüße
Anja


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Nov. 2018)

Ich füttere ausschließlich Nassfuter (Geflügel oder Rind) mit Weizenkleie und Haferflocken..
Trinkschalen haben wir anderweitig im Garten/Hof aufgestellt. Stellen wir nicht gezielt dazu.


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2018)

Tomy26 schrieb:


> 12 x12 cm damit nichts anderes rein kommt.


Außer Mäuse Ratten und co.


----------



## Tomy26 (15. Nov. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Außer Mäuse Ratten und co.



 na ja nicht so kleinlich. fast alles was nicht durch die Pendeltür geht und was größer ist 12 cm ist.

So wissen zumindest die Katzen wo sie die Mäuse suchen müssen.


----------



## Tomy26 (18. Nov. 2018)

Hallo

Jetzt ist es auch ruhig geworden am Futterhaus.
Nur noch alle paar Tage kommt mal einer zum fressen.


----------

